# Do you still bring your camera to Amusement Park?



## itoncool (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know if this also confusing you, but I do... I will always grab my camera bag with me if I go for sightseeing, traveling or hiking, without any doubt, I know my purpose. 
But, when I'm planning to go to any Amusement Park (like Disneyland, etc) where getting involve in the game is also fun, I always wondering whether I go with my P&S or with my (D)SLR.

I had one time when I choose to bring only my P&S, easy to carry, I made some shoot but still P&S is too limited in every aspect. I missed some moment because it's too fast for P&S, ugly result because it's harsh flash, and so on. In the end I only captured posed pictures, not action.

I had one time when I choose to bring my DSLR, I managed to get much better result, but lacking flexibility, I have to carry bulky bag pack + the weight for the whole day, changing lenses (not always but there were a few times), taking more time before shooting (automatically tend to get more critical than holding a P&S), too troublesome when you want to play something and you have to put your camera at a safe place but still wondering "is it safe?" while you're in the middle of the game. 

It's difficult because I want to do both, Playing and Shooting... It's easier if I go with my daughter later, I know I will not have a chance to play what I want 

When you think Amusement Park is not hard enough and you like swimming then try Water Park


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 15, 2007)

I even take my camera to church.  (I don't use it during the service but I bring it in with me )


----------



## smcaskil (Oct 15, 2007)

I had the same thoughts this weekend when I went to the South Carolina State Fair.  I decided to travel sans camera, so I would not have to worry about it either getting banged up on the rides, or trying to watch it as I spun around the tilt-a-whirl.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 15, 2007)

itoncool said:


> I had one time when I choose to bring my DSLR, I managed to get much better result, but lacking flexibility, I have to carry bulky bag pack + the weight for the whole day, changing lenses (not always but there were a few times)...


Why do you have to change lenses because you brought your SLR? This is not directed at you (though I ask you the same question) : why do people with several lenses (or other gear) feel the need to bring it all along? Just shoot with one lens for the day, be creative within limitations. Also, even if you have a nice SLR, it's ok to simply take pictures of your family having fun at an Amusement Park.


----------



## smcaskil (Oct 15, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> why do people with several lenses (or other gear) feel the need to bring it all along?



I thought the same thing when I went to the zoo earlier this month.  I have the "standard" 18-55mm lens and a 55-200mm lens for my Nikon D40x.  I brought them both along, but the more that I thought about having to carry a separate bag, or a vest just to carry around the spare lens, the less inclined I was to bother. 

I was able to just take my 55-200mm lens and was fine.  There was maybe one instance where I could not get the shot I wanted, but most everything I wanted to get a picture of I was able to get.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 15, 2007)

My camera goes with me EVERYWHERE. But there is a downside to it.....I find that while other's are doing their thing, I am shooting....which sometime I would like to be doing what they're doing but all the same time, I'm having a blast shooting the event or whatever's happening.

Like I said, it's always with me and DisneyLand/World wouldn't be any different. I take it to the grocery store, to the bank.....

I guess the main reason is becuase you're never going to know when you could get the perfect shot of anything. I carried my little P&S CoolPix L4.....that's probably why I'm at over 17,000 exposures in a year's time.

If I'm just going out for the day, I'll just carry the D80 and the 18-135....no need for the huge Sigma 50-500.

~Michael~


----------



## MACollum (Oct 15, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Why do you have to change lenses because you brought your SLR? This is not directed at you (though I ask you the same question) : why do people with several lenses (or other gear) feel the need to bring it all along? Just shoot with one lens for the day, be creative within limitations. Also, even if you have a nice SLR, it's ok to simply take pictures of your family having fun at an Amusement Park.


 
That's what I did at the OK State Fair this year (The first time I went). I took only the camera with 50mm lens on and a spare memory card. I must admit the second time I went (with the family) I dragged along my two other lenses, one of them a telephoto zoom. I was seriously regretting it halfway through the day :blushing:


----------



## usayit (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with Iron for the most part.  I'm still known to leave the house with more than just 1 lens BUT I plan very well accordingly.  One thing I learned the hard way many years ago was that the enjoyment of photography also includes being comfortable.  Just like hiking or camping, you can easily ruin an experience by packing too much.  I've gotten really good at packing just enough.  This is one thing that many people have forgotten to consider in their search for the absolute best of equipment.  

I see this in threads comparing the 70-200mm f4L versus the much heavier (and highly regarded) 70-200mm f2.8L IS.

I see this in threads comparing the 24-105mm f4L.. 28-135mm IS.. versus another highly regarded zoom (heavy and short); 24-70 f2.8.

I see this with customers shopping for tripods and other stuff.

I see this with customers (amateurs) who want that Pro-body.

I absolutely love my MF and EOS system comprising of a nice array of lenses... but I can't stand dragging it around all day.  On a nice long enjoyable day on my feet (a full day trip into NYC for example), I'll carry a nice small rangefinder w/ 50mm, 2 lenses in a small pouch in my belt, and a walking stick (monopod). (Rangefinder lenses tend to be extremely compact)  This is the beauty of a small manual rangefinder and why I have it and LOVE IT... totally worth leaving behind the autofocus and gadgetry of other DSLRs.  

Perhaps it is time to re-examine what you are using... this is exactly why the small Pentax, Canon rebels and other lower end (lighterweight) camera bodies should not be disregarded so quickly.  Perhaps your next purchase should be a smaller camera DSLR body (used) with a fairly lightweight zoom.... or perhaps a more capable P&S.


----------



## itoncool (Oct 16, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Why do you have to change lenses because you brought your SLR? why do people with several lenses (or other gear) feel the need to bring it all along?



That's is a great question Iron Flatline, 
there is one time I "feel" the lens is not long enough because the object is far beyond up there.
there is one time I "feel" the lens is not wide enough because it doesn't cover all the object.
People just tend to want to get all in a perfection, and mostly I only carry 2 lenses, mid range and long range. (usually 17-55 & 70-200)

But, your question somehow  makes me realize that perfection is different in different situations. When the purpose is just capturing pictures then you do what ever it takes to achieve it the best you can. But, if having fun is also your objective, then capturing good pictures (maybe not best) and still doesn't sacrifice the "having fun" is the perfection. 

1 body & 1 lens is my next partner to have fun 

Iron, That's a good one


----------



## pandinus (Oct 16, 2007)

My camera is like a credit card.... "Don't leave home without it..."


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 16, 2007)

My camera does not go everywhere with me. It's too big, gets in the way when not in use, and I cannot replace it if something happens to it. When I eventually replace my D70, it and my 24-120 will stay in my car all the time, while the replacement will always have one of my 2.8's on it and will be used on assignment. 

If I don't have my D70 on me, I always have my cell phone.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad I could help bro. I think it's a lesson we all learned the same way - too much weight around the neck.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 16, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Why do you have to change lenses because you brought your SLR? This is not directed at you (though I ask you the same question) : why do people with several lenses (or other gear) feel the need to bring it all along? Just shoot with one lens for the day, be creative within limitations. Also, even if you have a nice SLR, it's ok to simply take pictures of your family having fun at an Amusement Park.


 

I totally agree... I had a shoot this weekend and I left my wide lens at home, purposely to force all the shots on the 50mm 1.8. I usually would get home and love the 50mm ones, and throw most of the others away, so I made myself work within the limitations that I brought with me.

WHen it comes to Amusement parks, I alternate. When I go to Busch Gardens, which is close to me, I used to bring the P&S with me. When I got the DSLR, I decided to go once without any camera and just enjoy.

Next I go though It will be a photographic adventure! All pictures, no rides. 

I too am careful to to pull a Mark Cohen (character from the musical Rent) and be just an observer and not live the event. Even on full camera days, Ill put it in a locker for a few hours, or let the wife take some pictures with it (careful Honey, don't drop it!) while I get in a few games with the kids...

Darn, now I wanna go to Busch Gardens!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 16, 2007)

Having the ability to change lenses is the reason to have a -SLR, imho.  

I carry the range between 18-200mm and if I'm going somewhere I'll take a Macro set up too.

I made a small investment in a comfortable strap and a nice belt pack and have found it a good investment.  If I find that the ear gets too heavy I take that as a sign that I'm getting soft and need to work out more.  :lmao:


----------



## Renae (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not really hardcore yet, so I usually throw my P&S in my back pocket and go.  If I am going anywhere where I know I'll want to take pictures, I'll take the backpack (most of the time), and that way I can throw other things in there as well (water, cell, wallet).  Most women carry giant purses full of useless crap anyways, mine just happens to be on my back and full of a camera and lenses.

I also don't take mine to many places, because I don't want to leave it in the stuffy car (especially with the hot an cold extremes).  I also can't have a camera at work, (government), so it'd be in the car all day - meaning it stays at home.


----------



## NathanJK (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to a lot...but then it became a photo trip for me instead of a trip to the amusement park.  I hope that makes sense...now, I tend not to bring it to places that I really want to enjoy myself.  I love taking pictures and I love amusement parks, I just don't love doing both at the same time it seems!


----------



## kissmesweet (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha, I bring my camera everywhere I go. Even Disneyland.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 18, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Why do you have to change lenses because you brought your SLR?


 
Just to answer the question... when I travel or go on vacation outside of my town, I take it ALL with me, including a 17" screen laptop, extra 250GB external USB drive, higher end videocam and all my photography equipment. 

When "on site" I will carry at least 2, likely 3 lenses and the videocamera with me in my backpack, becuase:
- I can
- It offers me the freedom of choice, not the challenge of limiting myself.
- I find it ZERO burden to carry for 8-10 or more hours a day.

Last February we went to Florida (Disneyworld) for three days. I only had a Nikon E8800 and older sony handicam back then... but this time we go back there for 9 days (at least 3 more days in Disney and 2 at Universal), and that means a backpack full of D200, flash, at least 2, likely 3 lenses, spare batteries for everything, small travel-tripod and my Sony HDR-SR8 handicam.

For me, it's all about capturing the memories of the vacation and I do not find it a problem in any way, indeed, its a great part of my pleasure!

I near always carry the E8800 with me in the car, but earlier this week, I took the D200 into work much earlier and played with all 3 lenses. I captured the early morning sun rise outside of the building and surrounding area where I was working that day. It pays to carry it around sometimes!


----------



## mookout (Nov 12, 2007)

I take my 400D everywhere... It's my first DSLR and I think I'm not treating it and especially the kit lens very well, but otherwise I wouldn't get a couple shots I'm really psyched about.

Enjoy the amusement park AND take photos.

I'd love some feedback on this one from a couple months ago...


----------



## skieur (Nov 12, 2007)

The answer is easy. Get a pocket camera that is adjustable for shutter speeds, ISO, flash, etc. and has a good lens speed/aperture of f.2.8. 

skieur


----------



## itoncool (Nov 13, 2007)

skieur said:


> The answer is easy.  Get a pocket camera that is adjustable for shutter speeds, ISO, flash, etc. and has a good lens speed/aperature of f.2.8.
> 
> skieur



 I wish I have one...


----------



## lordson (Nov 13, 2007)

i take my camera everywhere, even if most likely i wont use it

i even took it to a brithday party of a friend of a friend of a friend

anyway, i went to amusement parsk liast time, and i didnt' bring my dSLR, and i had no need for it at all then too. my PnS was fine


----------



## Double H (Nov 13, 2007)

How about some pics of said amusement park(s)






more here


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 13, 2007)

I have not been to any amusement park for about 15 or 20 years I think ...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 13, 2007)

most are not that amusing to me any more


----------



## LeftBehind (Nov 14, 2007)

Carrying multiple lenses usually is very little problem if they're the Pentax pancake prime's i hope so much to purchase.


----------

